# Slip n Fly OHIO DREAMS



## TKopp20 (Jul 20, 2017)

Heyy there folks I bought a few tickets for my friends & I to go. One of my friends backed out so I have an extra ticket. It's a pretty awesome festival with a slip n slid that throws you 30ft in the air! Let me know if your interested! It will be at the end of August.

-TK


----------



## K8lh (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it by chance machine gun kellys fEST ?


----------

